# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Ai cho xin cái key Encore

## seodienlanh

ai có key encore 5.0 hay có bản crack thì post lên cho em nha! em cảm ơn!
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::a::a::a:

----------


## quanganhaq

*file name: portable encore v5.rar file size: 29.20 mb*​portable govx encore v5.0.1

----------

